
Thoughts on the Pro Debacle - rcarmo
http://taoofmac.com/space/blog/2016/11/04/2230
======
BoorishBears
I use a Hackintosh with a touchscreen, it's as useless as it was on Windows
and Linux (for me)

The author is definitely the first person I've seen who described raising your
hand to touch your display from the keyboard as "natural".

It's definitely not faster than clicking, and it looks strange and feels
strange extending yourself over a laptop (imo)

~~~
yabatopia
Now you know two people who describe raising your hand to touch the display as
natural!! I'm a great proponent of touchscreens for laptops and even desktops.
Sometimes I point my finger at my non-touchscreen desktop monitor, because,
you know, it's natural when your used to a laptop, tablet or smartphone with
touchscreen.

